# We Grow Cannabis: A free e-book From Jorge Cervantes



## sunni (Dec 21, 2022)

*We Grow Cannabis: A free e-book From Jorge Cervantes*
*The Latest Knowledge From The Award-Winning Cannabis Cultivation Author & Advocate*
*Co-authored by Seedsman's Dr. Gary Yates*

Seedsman reached out to Rollitup to let you know about a FREE e-book you can download





Before you could simply go online and read blogs or watch videos on how to cultivate cannabis, you had to rely on books. Widely accepted as the greatest of these books is _Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Grower’s Bible_ by Jorge Cervantes. This single source of knowledge has inspired millions of growers worldwide to discover the magic of cannabis.

Jorge has been a guiding light for the cultivation community for 40 years. In celebration of his legacy, we're offering a new e-book from Jorge called _We Grow Cannabis_ absolutely free. It's a comprehensive guide to growing cannabis, co-authored by Dr Gary Yates - Chief Scientific Officer at Seedsman.

*Get your free E-book here : * https://www.seedsman.com/us_en/grow-cannabis-book


----------



## orangejesus (Dec 21, 2022)

I absolutely despise e-books (doesn't everyone star at a screen enough during their day?) but will be ordering the serial-bound version off Amazon


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 21, 2022)

Jorge Cervantes' books were how I learned pre internet. I used to have a collection of books filled with my notes in the margins, unfortunately the police decided to confiscate them along with plants and equipment. This was 20 years ago and I'm still sad that I was a few days from harvest.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks @sunni and the folks at seedsman for the reference material. Much appreciated.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Seedsman, and Sunni!


----------



## OhNo555 (Dec 29, 2022)

That’s Sunni, you seem to always be looking out for us all. Great grab for this web site.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks, Sunni! Something else to read whilst I recuperate from another fractured bone!


----------



## OhNo555 (Dec 29, 2022)

I can’t get the free E Book to download load go thru instructions to get it but don’t get any emails back with a link? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice link there @sunni but I don't get a form to fill out at either site.

Not that I really need another e-book about growing pot tho. Have tons of those and a couple of Jorge's hard copy books too. Can't recall the last time I looked at any of them.

Tons of pot e-books can be found at PDFdrive.com. Every other subject under the sun is there for free downloading too. Other formats than .pdf as well.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2022)

OhNo555 said:


> I can’t get the free E Book to download load go thru instructions to get it but don’t get any emails back with a link? What am I doing wrong?





OldMedUser said:


> Nice link there @sunni but I don't get a form to fill out at either site.
> 
> Not that I really need another e-book about growing pot tho. Have tons of those and a couple of Jorge's hard copy books too. Can't recall the last time I looked at any of them.
> 
> Tons of pot e-books can be found at PDFdrive.com. Every other subject under the sun is there for free downloading too. Other formats than .pdf as well.


not sure but i can reach out to their rep to see if there maybe a slight issue, expect a tiny delay due to the holidays


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2022)

sunni said:


> not sure but i can reach out to their rep to see if there maybe a slight issue, expect a tiny delay due to the holidays


For me it's most likely some security issue with my setup. VPN, ad blocker that I can't figure out how to find even so I can exclude RIU and other sites I hang out at and may even be interested in their ads. Used to be an icon on the top in FireFox but now can't find ad blocker anywhere but know it's working as some sites have a pop-up to ask you to exclude them.

Not a big deal for me but thanks sunni and have a great new year! Shouldn't be too hard after the gong show of the last couple years.


----------



## edithw (Jan 2, 2023)

Thank you for the references, Sunni and Seedsman.


----------



## ManInnaBoat (Jan 5, 2023)

Even RIU used to have WAAAYYY, more information 20 years ago. My interest in horticulture, specifically with cannabis started around 15 years ago. RIU was THE place to learn about growing techniques, cost-effective data on lighting, medium and space efficiency. We are constantly under the constraints of lost knowledge to the government. I miss the guerrilla days of old where a seed, some sunshine and a vision propelled our industry.


----------



## OhNo555 (Jan 5, 2023)

So where is the information section you are referring to?


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2023)

ManInnaBoat said:


> Even RIU used to have WAAAYYY, more information 20 years ago. My interest in horticulture, specifically with cannabis started around 15 years ago. RIU was THE place to learn about growing techniques, cost-effective data on lighting, medium and space efficiency. We are constantly under the constraints of lost knowledge to the government. I miss the guerrilla days of old where a seed, some sunshine and a vision propelled our industry.


You mean when guys like Heath Robinson, Uncle Ben, FDD2BLK, Garden Gnome, and other truly great growers were on here? Now people watch some Fkhead that grew a 10" plant under a CFL in his closet and is now a youtoob sensation with 1.3 million followers. Next week I'll be doing a youtoob video series on DIY brain surgery, and a DIY liposuction technique that I developed using a Kirby vacuum cleaner.


----------



## OhNo555 (Jan 5, 2023)

So where do you go to get good reliable information you are referring to, I am all in show me the way there.


----------



## potpimp (Friday at 8:34 AM)

Use the search feature to find info on what you're looking for. Otherwise I don't know of another way.


----------



## shimbob (Friday at 11:42 AM)

I must be missing something because the page says to scroll down to sign up, but then says complete the form above, and nothing in between.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Friday at 12:14 PM)

I still use it every now and then to roll a joint on and flick through the pictures haha.


----------



## sdd420 (Friday at 3:48 PM)

It’s a nice beginner book. I am not keeping it after downloading it and reading it. I like Jorge though


----------



## sunni (Saturday at 7:22 AM)

shimbob said:


> I must be missing something because the page says to scroll down to sign up, but then says complete the form above, and nothing in between.
> 
> View attachment 5245635


I get this :
im not sure your website config what browser are you using?


----------



## sunni (Saturday at 7:22 AM)

OhNo555 said:


> So where do you go to get good reliable information you are referring to, I am all in show me the way there.


We dont delete threads from past so you have a ton of info here on rollitup I would search on the search bar what youre looking for and dig in weve been here since 2006 so you have numerous threads to dig into


----------



## OhNo555 (Saturday at 10:43 AM)

Thanks for the information. I will try that as I am new to this site less than a year on here.


----------



## conor c (Monday at 8:04 AM)

God man i still got the old indoor bible of his taught me some stuff many many moons ago so is mr cervantes still kicking? Aint seen or heard anything of his in a longtime why i ask


----------

